# Cool Edit Vocal Aufnahme



## Saschski (1. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin neu hier und habe keine Antwort für mein Problem in den Foren gefunden..

Also folgendes..Ich benutze das Programm Cool Edit um Vocals aufzunehmen.In der ersten Spur in der MultiTrack Ansicht liegt mei Instrumental und in der zweiten Spur möchte ich nun den Vocal Part Aufnehmen.Jetzt habe ich das Problem das immer wenn ich Aufnehme auch das Instrumental mit recordet wird obwohl ich nur bei der Vocal Spur den roten record Schalter drücke. 
habe ein einfaches USB/AudioInterf. und hab mir schon nen neues Mischpult zugelegt (Tapco Mix.60) weil ich dacht das die Spuren vielleicht irgendwie falsch geroutet werden.(hatte vorher nen alten DJmixer)Ich hab kein Plan was ich da jetzt falsch mache..
hab schon einiges probiert , einmal hör ich dann nur das instrumental im Kopfhörer und einmal nur die Vocals, das haut auch nicht hin, das ich beide Spuren höre aber nur eine Aufgenommen wird.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und das ich's einigermaßen genau erklärt hab.
Danke schon mal Gruß Sascha


----------



## FingerSkill (2. November 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen 

Also ich arbeite mit Cubase aber das Problem ist gralub ich mehr oder weniger Programm unabhaengig.

Ich glaube du recordest nicht den eingang deines interfaces sondern die summe des Ausganges. Normal solltest du irgendwo in Cool Edit (kenne das Programm ned wirklich) einstellen das es nur den Eingang aufnimmt und aber die Summe aller aktiverten Spuren ausgibt. Bei Cubase ist das mehr oder weniger automatisch so, man muss nur die richtigen Driver einstellen und entweder eine Option "aktives Mithoeren" aktivieren oder mit der "Audition" Spur arbeiten. Ich arbeite mit der ersten Variante ob oder wie die zweite funktioniert bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es in Cool Edit nicht grossartig anders funktioniert.

Ich empfehle dir noch fuer dein Audio Interface einen ASIO2 Treiber zu verwenden. Wozu du das Mischpult hast weis ich nicht bzw. erkenne ich nur einen Sinn fuer das Mischpult wenn du moechtest, dass in dem Regieraum, auf den Monitoren und in der Vocal-Kabine (etc.), auf den Kopfhoerern, gleichzeitig mitgehoert werden soll.


----------



## Saschski (2. November 2006)

@FingerSkillz
Danke erst mal für die Antwort... 
Stimmt den Mischer hab ich mir geholt damit ich mithören kann und damit man in der Kabine mithören kann, was ich aber mit dem verdammten Cool Edit auch nicht hin bekomme .Weil ich wie gesagt,mir immer nur entweder den Ein-oder Ausgang anhören kann.Höre ich mir beides an nimmt es auch Vocal und Instrumental auf..gibt es hier jemand der sich auskennt mit dem Programm und mir erklärt wie man das einstellt?


----------



## g3radiochris (2. November 2006)

HeY!

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du das bereits aufgenommende hören und dazu was einsprechen, aber das bereits Aufgenommende soll nicht zu hören sein, hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Es ist schon recht lange her das ich wieder im Studio war, aber bei uns war das mal möglich.
Lag aber auch daran das wir 2 Soundkarten hatten, über die eine haben wir aufgenommen und über die andere Abgespielt, beides in ein Pult rein, aber nur das aufgenommende zurück gespielt, so war unsere Lösung.
Auf jeden Fall ist es möglich

Thx!


----------



## Saschski (3. November 2006)

Ne...g3radiochris. 
FingerSkill hat das Problem schon richtig erkannt,ich recorde nicht nur den Eingang des Interfaces(was ich möchte) sondern die Summe des Ausgangs.
Also...Ich will einfach nur einen Rap-part aufnehmen und damit der Rapper in der Kabine auch zu etwas Rappen kann brauch er logischerweiße Musik auf den Kopfhörern.Nur ich bekomme das nicht hin das in der Spur in der ich aufnehme dann nur die puren Vocals sind..jedesmal ist die Musik mit auf der Spur.

Naja ich tüftel mal weiter drann rum das muss doch irgendwie gehen...


----------

